# got a call from my uncle



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

just got some bad news, just found out the last remaining beagle from our original pack had to be put down today  deffinitly the best dog iv ever hunted behind so it looks like our season is either over or reduced to kicking brush piles


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Never a good time to lose your last beagle, especially during the season. Never to soon to start looking for some new pups though. Good luck.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear :sad: Im sure the angels will love having a hound running a few bunnies in heaven.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your beagle. Hope you find another good one.


----------

